# 2009 Taxidermy services in central Illinois



## buck617 (Feb 18, 2009)

Located along the I-55 corridor within 90 minutes of chicago and 40 minutes from bloomington. Shoulder mounts will be 350.00 and guaranteed to be done in 6 months or less or the mount is half off.send me a message for more info..


----------



## bigfiredog111 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey guy...do you have any pics of your work? I hunt west of springfield and might be interested in using you. Show us your best stuff.......


----------



## buck617 (Feb 18, 2009)

*pics*

i have pics i can send to ya via e-mail or try to figure out how to put up on here.


----------



## buck617 (Feb 18, 2009)

*a couple pics*

got the first mount of the season in last night,nice 13 pt.we charge 350.00 if you pay in full upfront we knock 50.00 off the price.we also have a 6 month guarantee,if the mount isn't completed within 6 months it is half off.any questions please feel free to call 815-867-7162..hope the pics attached


----------



## buck617 (Feb 18, 2009)

*they didnt,trying again*

hoping this works,this is a "proud Look" position ,the nose is slightly up in the air.with a left head turn


----------



## buck617 (Feb 18, 2009)

*another pic*

hope this worked


----------



## buck617 (Feb 18, 2009)

ttt


----------

